# A couple of photos of Rosie



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just LOVE being out in the garden in the sunshine with Rosie and the whole family - it's been another lovely Bank Holiday weekend!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Louise Rosie is lovely; the heather bed a particular favourite of Izzy's as well - lots of nibbled shoots!! xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

She just discovered it today. I was trying to get a picture of her jumping into it - she was pouncing like a cat! I keep finding little sprigs of heather everywhere now though!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She's such a pretty girl.  Her coat is getting really long too! Do you plan to keep growing it out, or get a trim soon?


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

SO pretty! Dont you just love how when Cockapoos lay down they always kinda look sad? lol When Axle lays down he looks JUST like and I always think he is sad. lol Guess its just a Cockapoo thing.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look at her. she hasd a lovely redish chocolat to her coat, stunning in the sun


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

GREAT PICS!!!! what a nice day


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Ennierda - I am in a quandary! I love her coat and think it looks fab the longer it gets, BUT I know it won't be long until her adult coat makes it difficult to groom, and she already seems to get pretty hot in the hot weather (and it's been beautiful weather here, but not exactly a heatwave), and when she is old enough (only a couple of months away) I plan on having her run with me and I think she might expire if she wears a fur coat while jogging!

Plus, I do love seeing 'Lo and Kendal's girls all nicely trimmed, I just worry that Rosie won't look like Rosie if I get her trimmed! I think I'll wait another couple of months and then do it. Maybe keep her short in the warm months and shaggy the rest of the year. 

Kendal - it's funny, I always think she has a reddish hue, especially in the sunshine, although she was very definitely chocolate when we got her. My daughter is flame haired (and it gleams in the sunshine) and I think Rosie is copying her!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is also getting quite gingerish around his face - so pretty in the sun! Louise I was just like you about haircuts - Dylan was 8 months old and really dishevelled before I took the plunge. As long as you keep her face rounded and keep her beard, she will still look like Rosie. If you can keep more than an inch on the body and keep the legs as bushy as possible, she will still look quite shaggy. And even if she's cut shorter, it grows really fast. I've now actually got so used to the shorter cut that I prefer it to the shaggy look, and it's so much easier, especially if they like puddles and water like Dylan does.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was thinking of leaving her face alone entirely - do you think that would be a mistake?

She's not discovered water yet (apart from sticking her head under the watering can every time I water my plants!), but it can't be far away!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I prefer to get the hair trimmed a little on the face, so that their eyes are cleared. My family didn't like it at first when we could see Dylan's eyes, but I think it's mean to keep them covered up with hair! Just think how annoying we would find it if we couldn't see out properly. Here are Dylan's before and after pics of his first haircut.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It is a big difference, isn't it? Rosie's hair grows away from her eyes, so I'm thinking I might be able to get away with it. I will study her intensely tonight to decide!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I was like Dylansmum and reluctant to get Flo's fur cut, didn't like it shorter at first but now prefer to keep her around 1.5 inches all over. A bit like not wanting to get your toddlers baby curls cut off. In the end practicality won so she is not getting too hot, can see where she is going, is easy to keep matt free, doesn't have to endure hours of grooming each week and can whizz round the agility course without lugging a long fur coat round.

Here's before and after pics


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

By the way, I should point out that the after pic of Dylan was straight after, when his hair was still weird. A few days later it was much more straggly and more like himself


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I feel the same way as you guys and have Betty trimmed to about an inch to an inch and a half all over and just have her face tidied up - she got conjunctivits when she was really young and since having her face tidied up it hasn't happened again. Its the bits between their eyes that get really in the way and their "fringe" bit ends up getting so long it flops into their eyes. I wish i could have kept Betty looking as she id as a puppy but now a week or so after she's been cut she looks back to her usual self.

Rosie is such a cutie and looks very similar to my friends new choccie girl cockapoo!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ha, so funny - with both Dylan and Flo's pictures, I scrolled down to the first one and thought "oh, I could get Rosie clipped like that and she would still look like Rosie" and then realised they were the BEFORE pictures!!!!!

I'm just going to have to accept that I will have grooming grief when I finally pluck up the courage to get it done.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Rosie is such a cutie and looks very similar to my friends new choccie girl cockapoo!


Oooh, you'll have to post pictures for me!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Here are a couple of gorgeous Whinnie.



















This is Betty and Whinnie - Betty is only about 1kg bigger than Whinnie yet Whinnie is only 12 weeks and Betty is over a year!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I just love this picture of Dylan after his 'fringe' has been trimmed. He looks soooo startled and wide eyed now he has a clear view of the world


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, the second photo of Winnie is really similar! Rosie has only got a whisper of white on her chest though. Whinnie's eyes are really similar too!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Wow, the second photo of Winnie is really similar! Rosie has only got a whisper of white on her chest though. Whinnie's eyes are really similar too!


I thought from your pics that they looked similar and both equally cute!!! I love the green eyes on the choccie cockapoos! Betty's eyes are sooooooooo dark brown that they almost look black and they don't show up much!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Betty is such a tiny little princess


----------

